# Can Implantation Bleeding happen after your period? HELP



## lilsister

Okay. here. I just got my period on 11th of November and it ended on the 14th. Now (18th) we have that contact, then after he pulls i saw some blood. fresh blood. Then some clear white discharge coming out from me accompanied by some blood (pinkish to somewhat red) until afternoon. I had some mild cramps and mild side back pain.
in addition, We had contact on the 7th-9th of November he came inside me. :blush: Is that IB or any?? Help. I want to know. :))


----------



## gonnagetabump

I don't think its implantation...only sure way is to poas .....


----------



## lilsister

gonnagetabump said:


> I don't think its implantation...only sure way is to poas .....

can i test now? can be that too early? :)


----------



## gonnagetabump

You can test now but I don't think its implantation..because if u started on the 11 you would have ovulated way before u guys had sex but sure test and put ur mind at ease.


----------



## Zeri

No, if u had your normal period starting on the 11th, you probably wouldnt even have ovulated yet this cycle, but your body might gearing up to O in the next few days. You have to O first before any chance of pregnancy. And if you got your period it means that you werent pregnant from the sex before the 11th- sorry


----------



## lilsister

But what about the blood came out from me? It started in the morning when we had sex then lasted in the evening. Can that be just the friction or what? Thanks for the reply! :)


----------



## Zeri

It could've been from friction, or possibly ovulation spotting, if you're an early O'er and would've been ovulating around that time. Do you know when you O and have you ever had O spotting before? The clear white discharge- it's possible that could've been egg white/Fertile mucus? All of those are signs of ovulation.

You can't have implantation bleeding after your period because if you get your normal period (a shorter/lighter period could be IB) it would mean that your egg wasn't fertilized- it would've passed out with the blood from your AF- when your Af begins a new cycle starts afresh, with a new ovulation happening sometime after (usually 2 weeks) after the first day of your period.


----------



## lilsister

I dont know when i ovulate, and its my first time to experience this coming out from me kinda 4days after my period. I dont know if this is spot because its more than a spot but not totally like a period. Its a fresh blood accompanied with clear white discharge. It happen after he pulls his from me. I think he just bumped something inside me. Lol


----------



## persephone13

Is it possible that the clear white discharge was his semen? And the blood could definitely be Ovulation bleeding.


----------



## Zeri

Yes, it could be semen too. Opks can help you track ovulation - it will help take some of the guesswork out of the whole thing.


----------



## Jaycrew

It sounds like it could be Ov or "friction" , but not IB. Did you have a normal period?


----------



## lilsister

so does that mean i can ovulate 4 days after my period?


----------

